# [Apple MAIL] Dossier JUNK



## Gwen (29 Mars 2011)

Salut.

Là, je suis énervé. Depuis un petit moment, je reçois la plupart des messages importants de mes clients avec de temps en temps une pièce jointe ou un lien vers un site directement dans le dossier JUNK sur le logiciel " Mail ".

En fait, j'ai deux dossiers JUNK qui se créent automatiquement l'un en dessous de l'autre sur mon compte mobile Me.
Junk
Junk (mobileMe ID Studio) ID studio étant mon nom mobile Me

J'ai bien compris que c'était des dossiers automatiques destiné à recevoir le SPAM. Sauf que la, il me met quasiment que des messages légitimes dans ces dossiers alors que le dossier SPAM en marron marche à merveille.

Donc, comment éviter ça*? AU pire, sil faut être inondé de SPAM pour ne plus avoir de soucis de messages perdus, cela me gêne pas, mais la je ne vois pas ou cela se gère. Est directement chez Apple ou est un tri effectué selon les réglages de mon Mac ?

Une idée ?


----------



## drs (29 Mars 2011)

Laisse les dans le dossier Junk, mais fais un clic droit et signale le mail comme message désirable.
Ca fait un peu de boulot au début, mais après ca ira mieux


----------



## Gwen (29 Mars 2011)

Le souci, c'est qu'ils ne sont pas toujours en " indésirable ". Je ne peux donc cliquer sur désirable pour lui apprendre.

Et puis, cela fait maintenant des années que je fais ça, alors non, je refuse de perdre de courriels important pour le travail à cause d'un logiciel incompétent. Il continue de me placer des messages important dans ce dossier JUNK.

Pourquoi ces messages ne vont pas dans le dossier indésirable tout simplement&#8201;? C'est un peu fou d'avoir à vérifier trois dossiers afin de contrôler le travail " mal fait " de Mail.


----------



## Gwen (30 Mars 2011)

Bon, devant le nombre de solutions proposées, je pense que dans un premier temps je vais désactiver la reconnaissance du SPAM voir si cela change des choses.


----------



## drs (30 Mars 2011)

Bah le dossier JUNK n'est pas le dossier des messages indésirables justement?


----------



## Gwen (31 Mars 2011)

C'est ce que j'aimerai savoir. Car j'ai bien des vrais messages indésirables qui passent dans mon dossier marron et d'autre, souvent désirable, mais pas tous, qui passent dans JUNK sur mon compte IMAP Mobile Me. Je me demandais si ce dossier n'était pas un " pré-tri " par Apple directement sur ses serveurs. Je vais finir par le savoir.


----------



## monvilain (22 Février 2012)

gwen a dit:


> C'est ce que j'aimerai savoir. Car j'ai bien des vrais messages indésirables qui passent dans mon dossier marron et d'autre, souvent désirable, mais pas tous, qui passent dans JUNK sur mon compte IMAP Mobile Me. Je me demandais si ce dossier n'était pas un " pré-tri " par Apple directement sur ses serveurs. Je vais finir par le savoir.



Idem.

Des nouvelles?


----------



## Gwen (22 Février 2012)

Non, aucune. Je ne comprends toujours pas le fonctionnement de ce dossier. Du coup, je suis en train de migrer mon adresse mail ailleurs. D'une part à cause de cette gestion étrange des messages indésirables et d'autre part à cause de tous les changements opérés par Apple sur les comptes mail depuis des années. Cette inconsistante est pénalisante à la longue.


----------



## karamelmhou (22 Février 2012)

Moi c'est Gmail qui me donne de l'urticaire depuis qu'il décide tout seul de ce qui est "important" ou pas !


----------



## Gwen (22 Février 2012)

Pareil. Du coup, je reviens vers mon propre serveur de mail privé sans gestion du SPAM. Je trierais à la main, comme avant. Là, je risquerais moins les erreurs. De tout de façon, il fallait visiter régulièrement la boîte à SPAM pour vérifié que c'était bien un pourriel.


----------

